# Extraction of silver from x-ray film waste



## ION 47 (Mar 20, 2018)

All kind time of day! I'm new here. I want to make my 5 cents. I am engaged in processing of films of 11 years, recently for extraction of silver from a film I use: fixing (thank God, medical x-ray in Russia not yet everywhere digital). The process is this: the film (x-ray, film,) was milled with a mill of 1.5 *1.5 cm, cover in polypropylene woven bags (15 kg), and placed these in plastic bags capacity 1 cubic meter (fits 18 bags). Then I fill with a solution of ferric chlorid. After 15 minutes, when the silver film passes into AgCl, I drain the solution Fecl3, rinse the film with water once (700 liters), and pour a solution of medical untreated fixation (0.7 - 3 grams Ag/liter), several times pumped through the film fix, and let the lock on electrolysis. The overflow from the device goes back to the container with a film, and so in a circle until the complete extraction of silver. Solution FeCl3 and fix after removing the silver is not drained into the sewer, it can be reused several times


----------



## ION 47 (Mar 20, 2018)

You can still use the bleach - fixer Kodak (plums from photoprocessors), they flood the film, it's pumping until the film becomes transparent, and serving solution BF electrolysis, overflow back to tank, and so as long as copper wire is lowered into a solution of BF, will not change your pink color for 30 seconds. The BF solution can be reused. The electrolysis current for BF should be much higher than for fixing. If you have questions - ask. With respect, Yevgeny. (Sorry for the ignorance of the English language, puts the computer)


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 20, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, Yevgeny.

Interesting process, too bad I don't have any film to test on. But thanks for sharing anyhow, I like to read about how things are done in other places.  

I had no problem understanding your English.

Göran


----------

